# Memphis Belle (1990) - Plane list



## Vince P (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi all, I was just wondering if any of you could help identify the planes that were used in the filming of the 1990 film Memphis Belle?

I've already identified the B-17s but looking for assistance on the other aircraft, here's the list that I've managed to put together from various sources but looking for tail/reg numbers for the other aircraft.

B-17F 42-29782 (N17W) "Boeing Bee"

B-17G 44-85643 "Chateau du Vernuiel" (destroyed during take off accident in filming)
B-17G 44-85784 "Sally B"
B-17G 44-8846 "The Pink Lady"
B-17G 44-83546 (N3703G) "The Movie Memphis Belle"
P-51 Mustang 44-73149 (N51JJ / G-BTCD) "Ferocious Frankie"
P-51 Mustang 44-73877 (N167F)
P-51 Mustang s/n CACM-192-1517
P-51 Mustang 44-72216 (G-BIXL)
*P-51 Mustang*
*P-51 Mustang*
*P-51 Mustang*
HA-1112 s/n 151 (G-BOML) (as Messerschmitt Bf 109)
HA-1112 s/n 235 (NX109GU) (as Messerschmitt Bf 109)
HA-1112 s/n 213 (D-FEHD) (as Messerschmitt Bf 109)

B-25 Mitchell 44-30823 (N1042B) - used for filming
TBM Avenger 91110 (N6827C) - used for filming

*UPDATE:* I've filled in the blanks for the info I've found so far, it's just the ones in red that I still need to find info on.


----------



## soulezoo (Mar 16, 2016)

One of my best memories of Air Force service was back in the 90's and the Memphis Belle.

The story involves the movie "Belle".

I was at the airport in Fayetteville, North Carolina and "Belle" was there having a new wing put on. As the story was told to me, "Belle" was doing an airshow there and lost brakes on landing and had the wing (I don't recall which) damaged badly by a tacan building that jumped in the way.

Being a C-141 Crew Chief, the mechanics invited me over to lend a hand wrenching on the old girl. I was happy to do so for several hours into the evening and of course got to crawl around the inside and have pics taken from the pilot's seat.

Good Times!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Air2Air (Mar 19, 2016)

Vince P said:


> Hi all, I was just wondering if any of you could help identify the planes that were used in the filming of the 1990 film Memphis Belle?
> 
> I've already identified the B-17s but looking for assistance on the other aircraft, here's the list that I've managed to put together from various sources but looking for tail/reg numbers for the other aircraft.
> 
> ...



Hi,
A friend of mine owns one of the Mustangs that were used for this film. It is 44-72773, registered as G-SUSY around the time of filming, wearing the film identity AJ-C. It had the name "Susy" around that time, though it did not wear it for the film.
I did some research about the Mustangs used for the filming of "Memphis Belle". It is quite missleading, since two of the Mustangs had their S/N changed for the film.
I am still not 100% sure if all is correct, but anyway, here is my list, with S/N, film identity, name and civilian registration at the time of filming:

44-72216, AJ-L, "Miss L", G-BIXL
44-72773, AJ-C, "Susy" (name not worn for filming), G-SUSY
44-73149 (44-63221 for filming), AJ-S, "Moose" on the left side of the nose, "Candyman" on the right side of the nose, N51JJ
44-73877, AJ-N, "Cisco", N167F
A68-195 (44-72917 for filming), AJ-A, "Ding Hao!", G-HAEC
44-14154, HO, "Petie 2nd", N314BG
45-11371, VF-S, "Sunny VIII", NL1051S

All of them are P-51Ds, by the way, except for AJ-A which is a CA-18 Mk.22. The first five of them were painted in olive drab for the filming. The last two retained their original colors and were allegedly only filmed while they were in the background of bigger formations.

When my friend bought his Mustang 44-72773 a few years ago, he gave her the identity of "Lucky Lady VII", which was a P-51D that was flown during the war by Capt. Ernie Bankey of the 385th Fighter Squadron, 364th Fighter Group, an "ace in a day" who had a total of 10.5 confirmed air-to-air combat kills to his credit.
My friend's Mustang wore this identity until this winter. He has recently had it repainted into "See Me Later", a P-51D flown during the war by Lt. Willbur Eaton of 335th Fighter Squadron, 4th Fighter Group.

Here is a picture of 44-72773 in its "Lucky Lady VII" identity. I haven't had a chance to take pics of it in its new colors yet.


----------

